# Xs wings online shop



## Xs wings

hi


I am new at AT, and i am very proud to present our brand new online shop.

What do we sell? only archery vanes, one of the best vanes in the world.

Xs-wings archery vanes,also known as Sitar vanes

Used by many world class archers like Dejan Sitar,Jessica Tomassi,Isabel Danielson...

You don't now what accuracy and durability is until you shoot with Xs-wings



Best regards
Benjamin Sitar Xs-wings pro


----------



## Xs wings

hello


If you have any questions about our vanes, please dont hesitate to ask...

And if you have some experiance with our vanes, good or bad, please shere your experiance with us

Best regards
Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings

SwirliuS said:


> I use these vanes and I'm very pleased with them. They are extremely durable. After several shoot-throughs they still look new. Compared to the spin-wings I used before, they are also faster, resulting in better sight marks.
> 
> It's a quality product and I like the xs-vanes a lot!


satisfied customer 

Regards
Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## camoman73

What shooting applications do these vanes work best for? Field,spots, 3 d etc....hunting? Plus what fletching jig is used to apply the vanes?


----------



## Xs wings

hi

for Field,spots, 3 d ,hunting we recommend 50mm hard high profile and 70mm hard version .... in the pack you get 50 vanes + double side tape and wrapping tape 


For more info please ask, or write to [email protected]

Best regards
Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings

HELLO
For ordering our vanes please use our online shop WWW.XSWINGS.COM

WE OFFER FREE SHIPPING ALL OVER THE WORLD


Best regards

Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings

*free shipping anywhere you wont *


----------



## ultramax

Benjamin, I have a couple of questions for you. How long are your vanes in inches? What is the price of the vanes in Dollars? Can you glue the vanes on useing a fletching jig or do they have to be taped on? Thank you, Scott


----------



## Xs wings

ultramax said:


> Benjamin, I have a couple of questions for you. How long are your vanes in inches? What is the price of the vanes in Dollars? Can you glue the vanes on useing a fletching jig or do they have to be taped on? Thank you, Scott



hi 

thanks for the questions

1 inch is 25.40mm 

30mm vanes are 1.18 inch
50mm vanes are 1.96 inch
70mm vanes are 2.75 inch


this is the length of effective part of the vane, without the back and front tail which we wrap with the tape


the price of the pack (50 vanes + double side tape+ wrapping tape) 
18,48euro = 24,68 USD

For attaching the vanes on the arrow you can use any think you wish
Cos there is no limits, some of our archers use fletching jig just for marking 
the distribution of the vanes 

Its is really up to you, which system you use



THE IMPORTANT THINK IS THAT THEY ARE PUT STRAIGHT ON, WITHOUT ANY OFFSET! 


if you need any more info please ask

regards
Benjamin


----------



## tejo996

I use XS-WINGS vanes and am very pleased with them. They are durable. 
I have a third season, the first set of XS-Wings.
They are very fast. They work good in all conditions rain, wind, sun.
Highly recommend them.
:thumbs_up


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## Xs wings

ttt


----------



## Xs wings

Best regards from Rovereto-Italy archery championship



Benjamin


----------



## Xs wings

Xs-wings on e-bay

best regards


----------



## Xs wings

Official test of XsWings archery vanes 


VANES WARE TESTED IN AIS (Australian Institute of Sport)

Preliminary results only for compound bows



Velocity test found that 3 out of 4 bows had an increase in arrow starting speed 

Easton X10 increase 4 feet per second
Easton ACG increase of 0 feet per second
Easton ACC super Lite increase 7 feet per second
Carbon Xpress Nano Pro increase 4 feet per second

Arrows shot at 90 meters for stability test,

we found that the arrows shot stabilised within the first 15 to 20 meters, we also tested an untuned bow and also found that arrow stabilised better than a standard fletched arrow.

Durability test, 

90 arrows shot at 70 meters ( No damage to XSWINGS)
90 arrows shot at 50 meters ( 2 XSWINGS damaged 1 was still shootable the other not shootable)
90 arrows shot at 30 meters ( 7 fletches on the 12 shafts were damaged, 4 arrows that had damaged XSWINGS we found that could not be re shot)


Comments made by pro shooters.
All shooters felt that the XSWINGS are a great vane but feel a little nervous shooting them in a outdoor target FITA tournament due to tight grouped arrows may suffer with vane damage.

Indoor
All archers shot a complete FITA indoor round on 3 spot target with the 70 mm XSWINGS on Easton X7 arrows all archers said the XSWING was the best vane they shot and would all have no problems shooting this vane.



1.
Which our vanes did you use for test?(fita outdoor) maybe 50mm hard high 
profile?

Easton X10 and Carbon Xpress both had the 30mm hard
ACG and ACC 50mm hard high 


2.
Which vanes did you use for comparison? spinwings, curly ?

Both spin wings and curly vanes.

3.
Which speed did you measure?
Starting speed or end speed?

Starting speed.
4.
Did the arrow with our vanes hit target higher than with other vanes?

Yes the X10's and the Nano Pro arrows both hit high using the X ring they hit high 9 the ACC hit high 8 and the ACG we found no difference.
5.
As for accuracy... they are to good 

We found them to be very good we were extreemly happy to see how quick the arrows stabilised and tollerance vs archer error was minimal. Conclusion we found the XSWINGS to have a 70% more accuracy rate.


Best regards 
Benjamin


----------



## Alvaro Nieto

*xs wings size*



Xs wings said:


> hi
> 
> 
> I am new at AT, and i am very proud to present our brand new online shop.
> 
> What do we sell? only archery vanes, one of the best vanes in the world.
> 
> Xs-wings archery vanes,also known as Sitar vanes
> 
> Used by many world class archers like Dejan Sitar,Jessica Tomassi,Isabel Danielson...
> 
> You don't now what accuracy and durability is until you shoot with Xs-wings
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards
> Benjamin Sitar Xs-wings pro


I've been thinking about buying the xs wings but I don't know which size I should get. I shoot compound, could you please guide me to choose my vanes?


----------

